# iPhone gets cold dies and stops playing music



## Adam718 (Jan 15, 2015)

Gravitynstuff said:


> I have had this problem on really cold days when I'm running music through my phone and the temp is below 20 and my phone fully charged dies Anyone have a DIY method besides using hand warmers?


Feet warmers are better than hand warmers because you can stick them to the back of your phone (hand warmers dont have an adhesive). Not sure if that was the answer you're looking for, but that's honestly the only way to go other than putting your phone in between your butt cheeks for warmth.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

If you're riding with the phone in an outside pocket on your outermost layer you're going to continue to have that problem unless you do something to keep the battery warm!

I ride with mine inside my jacket, as close to my body as possible. If I'm wearing a fleese vest, I'll put it in the inside chest pocket. Although, to be honest, I haven't really used my iPhone for music when riding. I have a $50 iPod shuffle that I use for my music. With a full charge it will last a couple days of riding all day and the battery on it doesn't seem to be affected much by the cold. I keep it in an outer chest pocket so I can use the controls thru the jacket. 

That will probably change this season since I got myself a set of Chips Bluetooth wireless headphones for my helmet!! :jumping1: So we'll see how well I can make do with the battery playing music that way. :shrug:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Never have this issue. My issue is the screen getting activated by touch when in my pocket. I have ridden plenty of days in sub 0 temps without problems.... Android user, multiple types of phones....


----------



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

If you are willing to drop around 30$, I've found this is a battery problem. First, try to stick it in the closest pocket to your body, then buy one of these:
http://www.amazon.com/Lenmar-Meridi...2252&sr=1-3&keywords=5s+extended+battery+case

For some reason my phone has never frozen and died with one of these on, and I've done most of my riding in Montana where it is cold and dry as fuck. Try it out, it's not too expensive and I never go without it.


----------



## Gravitynstuff (Dec 11, 2015)

I'll probably end up just keeping it as close to my body as I can or try the foot warmer. Last couple of seasons I started riding by myself and just kept running into this issue.


----------



## jjb7733 (Feb 1, 2014)

Argo said:


> My issue is the screen getting activated by touch when in my pocket.


I have had my phone activate the emergency call feature on its own from the lock screen when I put in my pocket with snow on it one time. Got a call back from 911 a few minutes later [emoji15]


----------



## MVC (Nov 5, 2015)

jjb7733 said:


> I have had my phone activate the emergency call feature on its own from the lock screen when I put in my pocket with snow on it one time. Got a call back from 911 a few minutes later [emoji15]


So it works :happy:


----------

